# TRT Low Test & Combo's



## Toby Parker (Aug 24, 2014)

May I ask the group if anyone has experimented in including other "additions" to their Testosterone Replacement Therapy i.e. 100mg Test a week with 100mg of Primobolan or 100mg Test a week with 100mg of Masteron etc?

Am interested in your results and what you felt worked for you the best, gave the greatest results with the least negative impact on health.

Many thanks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheers, Mate. 

I started on TRT many moons ago and did exactly what you're describing. Initially I added GH (low dose; 2 IUs). Then some Mast (200 Mg). Over time, I left my GP and took matter into my own hands & have never looked back. 

If you're going to be looked-on for regular blood work (eg. your GP is going to test your levels which subsequently can't be elevated else he'll nix your script) then GH would be a great add - you could look into a clinic if there's one near you (they're expensive, fair warning). 

If GH isn't an option, Mast is a mild compound and would be a great add to your TRT test dose. I'd run it around 200 Mg weekly - should give you a bit of gym aggression / "alpha" feeling, a slight increase in vascularity (if you're lean enough) and a bit of a 'sheen' to your physique overall. 

When adding a compound, if you need to keep your Test levels in-range so as to avoid losing your script, you may want to get your own bloods done (PrivateMD is a great source if its available in your state) out of cadence with your GP visits so you can make adjustments as needed before visiting your Doc. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## DF (Aug 24, 2014)

Mast would be a great addition at 100-200mg/ week.  I wouldn't bother with a low dose if Primo.


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 24, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Mate.
> 
> I started on TRT many moons ago and did exactly what you're describing. Initially I added GH (low dose; 2 IUs). Then some Mast (200 Mg). Over time, I left my GP and took matter into my own hands & have never looked back.
> 
> ...



Many thanks Savage.  So you would recommend 100mg Test and 100mg to 200mg of Masteron a week for the long term once bloods are good and Test is level?
Interested in what you are currently using for TRT?

Am thinking of using the Test and Masteron for TRT and then a cycle of 140mg Test and 200mg-300mg of Tren.
Would welcome your thoughts.


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 24, 2014)

DF said:


> Mast would be a great addition at 100-200mg/ week.  I wouldn't bother with a low dose if Primo.



Why would you prefer Masteron over Primo. Is it because a larger quantity of primo is required to actually see results?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Toby Parker said:


> Why would you prefer Masteron over Primo. Is it because a larger quantity of primo is required to actually see results?


 
That plus it's much more expensive and very often faked.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have personally run 200mg of mast p on and off with my hrt along with 200mgs of test per week...and 2iu to 4iu of hgh for the past 2.5 years.

Mast p will definitely increase your libido.  I love mast p.  I also have run low dose npp with trt and find that it makes for excellent strength gains in the gym.

I get blood tested 2 times per year to make sure everything is in order.


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 24, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> I have personally run 200mg of mast p on and off with my hrt along with 200mgs of test per week...and 2iu to 4iu of hgh for the past 2.5 years.
> 
> Mast p will definitely increase your libido.  I love mast p.  I also have run low dose npp with trt and find that it makes for excellent strength gains in the gym.
> 
> I get blood tested 2 times per year to make sure everything is in order.



When you say low dose NPP with TRT, I am assuming you mean in the range of 100mg to 200mg?


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes Toby....200mg of NPP is what I was referring to.

I also tried tren...but it made me break out like a teenager unfortunately.  So, I can not help you there.


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 25, 2014)

No one really cycle the compounds with their test throughout the year for their TRT? i.e. Test / Primo for 6 months, Test / Mast for the other 6?


----------



## Toby Parker (Aug 25, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Yes Toby....200mg of NPP is what I was referring to.
> 
> I also tried tren...but it made me break out like a teenager unfortunately.  So, I can not help you there.



I have tried Tren at 200mg a week with 140mg Test. Got some decent results. Was very happy. To be honest am sorry of the rep that Tren has because if I thought I could use it forever at a low dose then I most certainly would.


----------

